# Filling the freezer with the .44



## bucktail bob (Dec 6, 2017)

Had some fun last Saturday
Smith 629 240 gr. Swift A-Frames
50 yard shot


----------



## B. White (Dec 6, 2017)

Good job


----------



## Bam Bam (Dec 6, 2017)

Getter Done, Congrats!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Dec 12, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 15, 2017)

Thats a Nice Deer!!  Sweet looking pistola too


----------



## Dub (Dec 23, 2017)

Excellent shot on a nice one.


----------

